# GSD Bite pressure



## Anthony8858

Interesting fact.
I didn't know this.

The German Shepherd can have a bite force of 240-800 lbs all depneds on the age and size and Temperament of the dog .compared to other breeds like 

Rottweiler 265-350 lbs 
Dobermann 245lbs 
Pit bull 165-240 lbs 
American bull dog 305lbs 
Tosa inu 556-650 lbs 
Dutch shepherd 235 lbs 
Belgian malinois 136lbs 
Karelian Bear Dog 235lbs 
Staffordshire bull terrier 135-200lbs


----------



## steven

Very interesting... also a bit strange that the Belgian Malinois bite pressure is a huge amount lower than the reported GSD pressure considering they are fairly similar dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Interesting. The numbers range quite a bit!

Here's a video showing some of the bite pressure testing nat geo did.


----------



## PaddyD

Not a good test. Only 3 dogs, 1 of each breed. You would need hundreds from each breed to get a decent representation.
It also depends on what they are biting. The sleeve is a certain size (large). It is possible that certain breeds have more 
leverage depending on what they are biting.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I totally agree, I posted the video as additional info, interesting to watch.

Also... That's why there's a wide range on the OPs post, it's going to vary.

Having said that, if a dog were latched onto my (bare!) arm, somehow I think 230 PSI is going to hurt just as much as 350!

BTW- I recall reading that hyena's have a 1000 PSI bite! 



PaddyD said:


> Not a good test. Only 3 dogs, 1 of each breed. You would need hundreds from each breed to get a decent representation.
> It also depends on what they are biting. The sleeve is a certain size (large). It is possible that certain breeds have more
> leverage depending on what they are biting.


----------



## jdh520

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I totally agree, I posted the video as additional info, interesting to watch.
> 
> Also... That's why there's a wide range on the OPs post, it's going to vary.
> 
> Having said that, if a dog were latched onto my arm, somehow I think 230 PSI is going to hurt just as much as 350!
> 
> BTW- I recall reading that hyena's have a 1000 PSI bite!


I've also read that the wolves PSI is around 1000 as well


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

That's pull down a water buffalo/bison kind of bite for sure! 



jdh520 said:


> I've also read that the wolves PSI is around 1000 as well


----------



## PaddyD

I suppose that a crushed arm is a crushed arm is a crushed arm.


----------



## jetscarbie

Many reports of The Massiff and The Turkish Kangel being around 700+ P.S.I.
Also, I've read some articles about the Ovcharka Shepherd far exceeding that number. I've heard in some cases....a PSI well over 1000.

I've also read a few articles where the military says they have measured their GSD's with a PSI of well over 700 also.


----------



## NancyJ

I would think the intent of the bite dog is enough pressure to hang on for dear life and not bone crushing force --- I have seen Malinois hit--maybe not much in the way of relative bite pressure but if they can knock a person off their feet.......


----------



## Maverick27

Two bites per domestic and the second bite was 70-100 psi more. What would happen on the third bite?


----------



## Wetdog

I never saw a twist on cap on a soda or water bottle that Riga could not remove no matter how tightly it was screwed on.


----------



## Zeeva

Anthony8858 said:


> Interesting fact.
> I didn't know this.
> 
> The German Shepherd can have a bite force of 240-800 lbs all depneds on the age and size and Temperament of the dog .compared to other breeds like


That's a wide range. Is there an average number somewhere out there?

Very interesting!

Thanks C:


----------



## SuperG

Scientists have calculated the bite pressure of the GSD to be exactly three times as much as 1/3 of their bite pressure....

SuperG


----------



## OriginalWacky

SuperG said:


> Scientists have calculated the bite pressure of the GSD to be exactly three times as much as 1/3 of their bite pressure....
> 
> SuperG


No no no, it's been proven that GSDs have a bite pressure equal to half of twice their bite pressure. Sheesh, stop spreading misinformation around.


----------



## brembo

9 out of ten veterinarians agrees that 1 of of ten veterinarians is a total douche.


----------



## SuperG

OriginalWacky said:


> No no no, it's been proven that GSDs have a bite pressure equal to half of twice their bite pressure. Sheesh, stop spreading misinformation around.


Okay.....you caught me ...


SuperG


----------

